# deep cycle battery for Portable Fishfinder?



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Here's the deal, a couple of years ago, I bought a Humminbird 535 portable fishfinder. I came with a hard case with two 6v(lantern type) battery holders. I find that I can get maybe a days worth out of these 6v batteries and that is really starting to add up. Should I use a regular car type battery, or a deep cycle in place of the expensive 6v lantern batteries. I only have a 15hp outboard that is a pull start, so no alternator to keep a regular battery charged up. I'm leaning toward a deep cycle, because of it's intended run til out then recharge capability, where I think that's bad for a regualr battery.

What do you think would be a good alternative to buying so many darn 6v's? I know Cabelas has some rechargeable 6v's, but when you add two of those up, plus two of the chargers and shipping, it's over $50, a decent Deep cycle is a shade over that and would probably last longer.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

You'll be much better off buying a deep cycle battery. But DON'T run it down before you recharge it! A lead-acid deep cycle battery is not a Ni-Cad battery and will NOT develop a "memory". To get the most life out of a deep cycle battery it should be recharged slowly as soon as possible after use. Here's a link to a lot of information on batteries. Take a look at section #7. 

If you let a battery discharge too far and leave it sit for any length of time it will become sulfated. If it gets bad enough you will not be able to recharge it at all.

http://www.pacificpowerbatteries.com/aboutbatts/Deep%20Cycle%20Battery%20FAQ/dcfaq.html

Take care

John


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I used a 12volt Dewalt Drill battery when I had my row boat.....I used it to power the lights and the graph.....never went dead on me....If you have any this is the cheapest route you can take..........Mack


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Why not a 7-9AH 12 rechargeable like used in the AquaVu & Vexilar types??
I run 'em on ice and they should do the trick.
Cabela's has 'em but I think you can get 'em @ Gander as well.

(HERE





I have used them for hours and they are about $20-$ 25 .

With a hot knife or cheap solder iron , you can prolly "KaRVe t0 fIT!"

RAS


----------

